# DCC Sound for Thomas and Percy



## High Ball John (Jan 26, 2009)

Has anyone got any recommendations as to which DCC sound should be used with the new Bachmann Thomas and Percy?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I would guess that zimo would have a good sound--they have a good collection of European loco sounds


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Guess you need to do a search as I do not think to many sounds are available for the Tomas especially in DCC. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello *Ball John* Try these, i have 2 on order my self think they will work nicely http://www.mylocosound.com/pages/mylocosoundhome.html


----------



## slimgauge (Jan 3, 2008)

What did you eventually use and how did it work out ? I just purchased a Thomas in LS and want to have it going with sound before the next nephew/niece visit.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

The bigger question is are you using Ringo Starr or George Carlin?


----------



## darkdaniel100 (Dec 26, 2008)

Posted By Dave F on 16 Apr 2010 02:29 PM 
The bigger question is are you using Ringo Starr or George Carlin? 
It has to be ringo!!!!


----------

